# I will never understand



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I will never understand how it is possible sit an area from the ground and from tree stand while deer hunting and see 10-30 squirrels a day. However yesterday my little brother and I take the .22s out to thin the bushy tails a little bit and only see 1 squirrel. Can anybody explain this? Two weeks ago I saw about 30 squirrels and yesterday one


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use to have the same problem until the next time I told myself I'm going deer hunring but mistakingly took either the 22 or 20 ga and got my limit of squirrels in 45 minutes.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, very deep though bigun... never considered this but good lord I think you're on to something


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have never been a big squirrel hunter, but this year I saw way too many squirrel's. I think next fall, I will be hitting the woods to thin them out. Don't get me wrong, I like having them around to watch when deer movement is slow, but there were too many, which means too much noise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

When I am sitting motionless in my stand deer hunting i let the squirrels get really close, then jump out really fast and scare them. Its Hilarious!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigun....same thing happened to me Sunday morning. Went to an area with my brother-in-law where we saw a ton of squirrels. Did not see one yesterday morning and only one track in the fresh snow. They were all gone. Went out again in the afternoon and they were all out then. Maybe they have been taking the morning's off lately.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

After experiencing the same phenomenom for several years I decided to do a in depth study which included experimentation. I'll not go into detail regarding the experiments but can say that;

Contrary to the belief of most hunters, Squirrels have a very keen sense of smell and can detect the odor of broadheads, shotgun slugs (including both Foster and Sabot), muzzle loader powder and center fire rifle ammunition. 
When any of these odors (smells) are detected by squirrels (all varieties), a very special barking takes place that sounds much like the call of a Blue Jay.
This special call can only be differentiated from the real thing (Blue Jay call) through the use of sensitive electronic listening devices. However, the call is a form of squirrel "no danger" and "c'mon from far and wide" to see this huge thing sitting in the tree or trying to hide on the ground. Squirrels have been observed to travel as far as one to two miles in response to this call.
In addition, squirrels are also tuned in to the odor of rimfire ammunition as well as shot sizes #6 through #4 and flu-flu arrow fletching, all of which again has it's own odor (smell). The warning bark is again close to that of a Blue Jay but of a different pitch (undetectable by the human ear) which will carry as far as one hundred yards and send most squirrels into their den tree until the third variation of the Blue Jay call (all clear) is sounded, at which time normal activity resumes.
So, your best bet is to hunt squirrels with a sling shot, 00 buck, or a blow gun which will give you maximum range since most deer hunting nuts are full of hot air.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Man Shortdrift, I was going to offer some insight from many years of squirrel hunting regarding how in late winter they lay up in the morning due to the cold, then move more from mid day to early afternoon after the temps rise, but I really can't touch what you threw out there !!! Who knows, they're crazy rodents anyhow.
Tim


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't have alot of years hunting squirrels. I think they know when they are beening hunted or just watched. Then they send out the special shortdrift call.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

street guy said:


> I don't have alot of years hunting squirrels. I think they know when they are beening hunted or just watched. Then they send out the special shortdrift call.


Yeah... I've heard that call before.... and it has a peculiar odor to it also.... something like sulfur I believe....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

hahah shortdrift, cracked me up


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

smells like an old fart to me................


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> smells like an old fart to me................


========================================================

Speak for yourself Charlie


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

try squirrel hunting out of a tree, it works when it's like this.


----------

